# Sabine Spitz besorgt über zu heftige Strecken - Eure Meinung?



## Marc B (5. September 2013)

Hi mal wieder,

gegenÃ¼ber Cycle News (zum Artikel: KLICK) zeigt sich die Siegering aus Andorra besorgt Ã¼ber die heftige und gefÃ¤hrliche Strecken. Sie selber hat sich dieses Jahr bei TrainingsstÃ¼rzen zwei Mal an der Schulter verletzt. In Bern gab es bei der EM auch einige Opfer der New-School-Strecke.

*Wie seht Ihr das Thema?* Ich denke, dass VariostÃ¼tzen helfen kÃ¶nnten die Sturzquote zu verringern, da es fehlerverzeihender ist und die Fahrer zentral Ã¼ber dem Bike bleiben kÃ¶nnen - vor allem bei Athleten, die nicht so versiert wie Schurter unterwegs sind, wÃ¤re sowas m.E. ideal.

Bei _acrossthecountry_ stand zu ihrem letzten Sturz:


> In âSharkaâs Playgroundâ, einem der schwierigsten Streckenteile, hatte sie laut Bundestrainer Peter Schaupp, der die Szene ebenfalls beobachtete, *ihren KÃ¶rperschwerpunkt eine Idee zu weit hinten. âSie war zu gestreckt und als das Vorderrad Ã¼ber den nÃ¤chsten Absatz ging, da hat sie am Hinterrad einen Schlag bekommen*â, erklÃ¤rte Schaupp. Der minimale Positionsfehler wirkte sich drastisch aus. Spitz flog Ã¼ber den Lenker und prallte auf die Schulter. Die Stelle der Strecke ist ein mit Querbalken versehener Drop, der dieses Jahr wohl noch schwieriger zu fahren ist, weil die ZwischenrÃ¤ume tiefer sind.






_Sabine Spitz hat den Sattel immer oben (Bild: Petejupp - zur Galerie: KLICK_ )

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. September 2013)

Tja das Publikum will es halt immer"extremer"...Heutzutage will doch keiner n CC Rennen wie in den 80er Jahren sehen.Wo nur über Waldwege geheizt wird.
Die Strecken werden halt immer anspruchsvoller,Fehler werden da meist nicht verziehen.
Und ja ne Handvoll CC Rennen möchte ich aufgrund der Strecken ehrlich gesagt net fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2013)

ist ja SO klar, das DU jetzt wieder mit DEM thema kommst 

wie oft willst du uns "unwissende" noch bekehren? 
oder hast du da irgendwo eine umsatzbeteiligung ausgehandelt?

dein bild zeigt ganz deutlich, das man auch mit hohem sattel weit genug hinter kommt. ob die stuetze nun da ist oder nicht. das problem bei ihr war einfach ein fahrfehler und da rettet dich keine variostuetze.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2013)

meinen Unmut über die heutigen strecken habe ich auf Facebook schon geschrieben. ich denke es wird mit der Gesundheit der Fahrer gespielt.

es gibt auch anspruchsvolle strecken ohne dass man solche extremen rockgardens machen muss. 

ach ja noch was...nach einer aussage eines ex cc Rennfahrers darf man die chickenline nicht nehmen...bei ihm würde so ein Fahrer nicht mehr unter vertrag stehen...

wenn ich sowas höre wird mir übel...


----------



## singlestoph (5. September 2013)

es gibt artikel zum thema.

der uci delegierte der für die strecke in südafrika verantwortlich war hat sich zum thema geäussert
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/riders-rave-about-more-technical-courses-at-mountain-bike-worlds

bei den schwierigen strecken hatte es bis zu 3 lines (die direkteste am heftigsten) ... es wurde so gesehen niemand gezwungen über die riesigen steine zu fahren .... man hätte sonst auch absteigen können wenn man es zu heftig fand ...

die jungen fahrer fanden die strecke so wies schein mehr al ok und waren überhaupt nicht happy als man da die schwierigen stellen rausnehmen wollte .... (man hat jetzt natürlich eher die besseren fahrer zitiert in dem artikel .... aber trotzdem)

trotzem ist es natürlich blöd wenn leute wie absalon im training rippen brechen ... kann aber bei dem sport vorkommen und ab und zu fahren die leute ja mit gebrochenen rippen trotzdem weiter (absalon , emily batty bei olympia) . ein einzelner weltcupsieg (ob realisiert oder verpatzt)  ist auch nicht besonders wichtig für eine profikarriere, wer da lange oben ist ist über jahre an der welspitze und bringt seine leistung für sich und die sponsoren.

es gab schon WM rennen wo  die 3 spitzenfahrer streckenpassagen mit geschultertem, geschonbeneb oder auf dem rad meisterten , also die 3 spitzenfahrer auf dem gleichen streckenteil. trotzdem blieben sie über lange zeit zusammen zumindest bis sich der eine molch (wegen sponsorenmaterial?) die kette zwischen 2fach kurbel und carbonrahmen verklemmt hatte (verlust ca. 2minuten ---> bronce medallie, trotzdem ist er einer der grössten xc fahrer aller zeiten ....)

bei den junioren kategorien wollten sie zum teil nur die einfachen varianten drinnen lassen, da haben die athleten protestiert

ich glaube es musste da keiner irgendwas fahren was er nicht wollte, wenn sie nicht fahren wollen oder lieber auf einfachen strecken fahren wollen können sie sich ja nächstes mal zur strassen wm melden .... aber da gibts auch immer wieder stürze und schlüsselbeinbrücke

es gibt sonst noch so viele andern ausdauersportarten .... es muss wirklich keiner bei einer Bike WM starten der nicht will und ich glaub die kriegen sogar noch geld dafür , ich hab wirklich wenig mitleid mit frau spitz ....

dummerweise herrscht an rennen immer wieder ein riesen gedrängel und selbst wenn man ganz einfache strecken macht gewinnen immmer die selben 3-4 nasen ..... (wenn die doch nur einwenig mehr rücksicht aufeinander nehmen würden und einander mehr platz frei lassen würden wenns um kurven geht)

aber schön haben wir drüber geredet


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2013)

Vor allem ist es in den rockgardens recht "binaer" durch, oder schmerz

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## singlestoph (5. September 2013)

man kann auch absteigen und dann jenachdem sitzstreiks veranstalten oder mit dem geschalteten rad durchlaufen und wieder aufs rad steigen ....


----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2013)

das da jeder machen kann was er möchte ist schon klar...Jose hats auch gezeigt, dass es anders geht. 

Ist aber schon verwunderlich, dass es auch gute Fahrer erwischt wie absalon...und das 2x bei zweien Trainings...fumic beim rennen und besichtigung, Fontana beim rennen (sattelbruch), Giger beim rennen (ok, schlechter Techniker)

Und die vielen stürze bei den Frauen...

Ich denke man sollte sich mal gewisse Überlegungen machen.

Es macht sich ja nicht nur die spitz ihre Gedanken.


----------



## Pace39 (5. September 2013)

Ich fahre zwar schon länger keine Rennen mehr, frage mich aber trotzdem was das soll solch technische Abschnitte einzubauen wo kleinste Fahrfehler zu Stürzen führt. Für Profis die ihr Geld mit dem Sport verdienen müssen ist dies einfach Panne.

Grüße Chris


----------



## sworks2013 (5. September 2013)

Ich glaube es ist nicht nur die immer extremeren Strecken sondern viel mehr auch die hohe Pace im Rennen und damit die Müdigkeit und nachlassende Kraft beim Fahrer.


----------



## IceQ- (5. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ist ja SO klar, das DU jetzt wieder mit DEM thema kommst
> 
> wie oft willst du uns "unwissende" noch bekehren?
> oder hast du da irgendwo eine umsatzbeteiligung ausgehandelt?
> ...



Netter Versuch.

Vergessen hast du aber mit hohem Sattel kommt:
-weniger Spielraum für Beine und Körper
-weniger Kontrolle die aus der weniger flexibleren Verlagerung führt.

Du fährst jetzt am Limit, das Stück wird technisch anspruchsvoll, du hast einen minimalen Fehler (siehe Sabine Beispiel) und jetzt kannst du kaum noch korrigieren. Bam Schulter verletzt. Raus aus dem Rennen.


Ich finde die CC Strecken teilweise schon krass. Erst dickes Steinfeld, dann 1m Drop. 

Lieber bisschen weniger ruppig, dafür optisch "gefährlich wirkende" Streckenabschnitte. Den Unterschied kennt jeder der selber fährt genau. Das Publikum hat weiter spektakuläres.

Was weiterhin existieren muss, sind die Stellen an denen sich Spreu von Weizen trennt. Aber die müssen nicht gleich einem schwarzen Trail in der Lenzerheide entsprechen udn das tun sie eben manchmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (5. September 2013)

gerade diese Passagen machen doch CC so interessant zum schauen und selber fahren. Wem das zu heftig ist kann ja gerne Marathon fahren.

viele Fahrer haben jahrelang ihr Training nicht dem steigenden technischen Anspruch und der Streckenverkürzung im CC angepasst. Da wird jetzt versucht was z.B. die Schweizer schon lange machen nachzuholen. Das ist zu einfach die Schuld den Strecken zu geben. Um den MTB Sport in den Medien weiter zu forcieren, sind die neuen Strecken nötig und hilfreich.

Grüße


----------



## Pace39 (5. September 2013)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Um den MTB Sport in den Medien weiter zu forcieren, sind die neuen Strecken nötig und hilfreich.



Es ist nur hilfreich weil das Risiko höher ist und es zu Stürzen kommt, was leider viele Zuschauer sehen wollen und dabei geht es schlicht nicht um den Sport. Wenn alle über diese Abschnitte mit perfekter Fahrtechnik drüber rollen interessiert das kein Schwein mehr und dann muss halt die nächste Steigerung her, 5m freier Fall...

Grüße Chris


----------



## Marc B (5. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> (...) dein bild zeigt ganz deutlich, das man auch mit hohem sattel weit genug hinter kommt. ob die stuetze nun da ist oder nicht. das problem bei ihr war einfach ein fahrfehler und da rettet dich keine variostuetze.



Das ist ja eindeutig das Problem dabei  Man sollte halt nicht aktiv nach hinten gehen, sondern zentral über dem Bike bleiben und einen tiefen Schwerpunkt einnehmen. Die Beschreibung über den Sturz von Sabine Spitz zeigt, dass gerade das nach hinten gehen ihr zum Verhängnis wurde. 

Ich habe wie gesagt einen riesigen Respekt vor den XC Racern wie Schurter und Co., doch bei den weniger versierten Fahrern sehe ich erhebliches Risiko bei diesen Strecken.

Ride on und beste Grüße,
Marc

P.S.: Und nein, ich verkaufe keine Variostützen


----------



## singlestoph (5. September 2013)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Es ist nur hilfreich weil das Risiko höher ist und es zu Stürzen kommt, was leider viele Zuschauer sehen wollen und dabei geht es schlicht nicht um den Sport. Wenn alle über diese Abschnitte mit perfekter Fahrtechnik drüber rollen interessiert das kein Schwein mehr und dann muss halt die nächste Steigerung her, 5m freier Fall...
> 
> Grüße Chris



trotzdem wird hierzulande in den medien eigentlich nur über fabian cancellara berichtet , auch wenn er nicht mal wirklich was gewinnt ....


----------



## singlestoph (5. September 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das ist ja eindeutig das Problem dabei  Man sollte halt nicht aktiv nach hinten gehen, sondern zentral über dem Bike bleiben und einen tiefen Schwerpunkt einnehmen. Die Beschreibung über den Sturz von Sabine Spitz zeigt, dass gerade das nach hinten gehen ihr zum Verhängnis wurde.
> 
> Ich habe wie gesagt einen riesigen Respekt vor den XC Racern wie Schurter und Co., doch bei den weniger versierten Fahrern sehe ich erhebliches Risiko bei diesen Strecken.
> 
> ...



variostützen for president !!!! (ich glaube nicht dass irgendeiner der weltcupfahrer gezwungen wird eine starre stütze zu fahren .... )


vielleicht würde auch ein drängelverbot auf singletrails was helfen

oder man disqualifiziert einfach die 3 fahrer auf dem podest und verlost die uci punkte unter allen anwesenden (am besten unter den zuschauern)....


was macht man dann mit den fahrern die nicht um rockgarden sondern vor und nachher stürzen? es sollen nicht wenige sein die eben gerade nicht in den schwierigsten passagen stürzen ....

vielleicht brauchts auch schlicht und einfach tempobeschränkungen 
ich bin bei 20-25km/h auf den asphalt geknallt ... vielleicht 15km/h , für leute mit profillizenz irgendwas zwischen 18 und 22km/h

wenn man im weltcup irgendwas gegen hohen leistungsdruck, drängeln, zu schwieerige strecken undsoweiter unternimmt gibt man den druck einfach nach unten in die nationalen rennen (selektion) weiter. warum man im spitzensport irgendwas anderes als die leistung bewerten und belohnen sollte ist mir zwar ein rätsel ...

fahrer die gegen veranstalter' sponsoren und medien wettern gibts immer wieder. zum beispiel auch nicole cooke als sie zurückgetreten ist.
find ich einigermassen problematisch weil profisportler ja genau davon leben.
wenn sie persönlich finden sie seien ungerecht behandelt worden oder hübsche(re als frau selber) tennisspielerienen würden viel zu viel und erst noch ungerechtfertigt viel geld verdienen hat man wohl einfach den falschen beruf gewählt .... 
sowas kann man privat ja denken und glauben aber solchen quatsch dem publikum um die ohren zu klatschen ist ..... man pisst doch nicht dem ans bein der einem ein leben als profisportler ermöglicht. 

der vergleich mit nicole cooke ist zugegeben krass, geb ich zu aber die dame hat immer wieder gejammert sie kriege zuwenig geld und aufmerksamkeit obwohl sie eine der  erfolgreichsten rennfahrerinnen ever war .... also vielleicht doch nicht ganz so daneben


----------



## singlestoph (5. September 2013)

wegen gefährlich und verletzungen:

radsport ist trotz allem nicht besonders gefährlichlein vergleicht zu leichtathletik, fussball und skirennsport  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2013)

Ja ja der fabian gewinnt nix oder nur wenig...sorry aber das ist für mich ne gugusaussage. 

Ich denke er hat in diesem jahr genug gewonnen...
Aber egal...es feht um mtb nicht um gümeler...


----------



## singlestoph (5. September 2013)

auch wenn er nix gewinnt schreiben die über ihn (so wollt ich das schreiben)

die schreiben auch fast nix über die andern strassenfahrer , nichts über cyclocrosser und garnix über downhiller 

über nino schurter schreiben sie noch ab und zu was ....

ich find einfach dass man im interesse des mtb-sports in der wenigen zeit wo man medienaufmerksamkeit erfährt nicht auch noch rumjammern sollte, da gäbs doch sicher viel schlaueres und positiveres zu berichten .....


----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2013)

Ah okayo, das tönt scho angers...


----------



## singlestoph (5. September 2013)




----------



## psychorad!cal (5. September 2013)

Jammer nicht wir wollen Blut sehen 



Synchronschmimmen soll nicht so gefährlich sein,wäre doch was für die Spitz.

Telesattelstütze ist denen halt zu schwer,tia selber Schuld.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2013)

Racing....
Gefahr....
Blut.....
Schweiß.....
Angst.....
Konzentration
Adrenalin 
Etc etc
Wer das nicht will
Soll Schach spielen( verdient man als Profi auch gut)


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Racing....
> Gefahr....
> Blut.....
> Schweiß.....
> ...



Auf den punkt!

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## corfrimor (6. September 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele Brüche oder andere gravierende Verletzungen es im Straßenradsport im Vergleich zum CC gibt. Passiert auf der Straße etwa weniger? Gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen, daß das nicht der Fall ist.

Davon abgesehen: Diese "versenkbare Sattelstützen-Leier" nervt so langsam. Es weiß doch jeder, daß es die Dinger gibt. Und wenn man eins will, kann man's ja verbauen. Es steht ja nirgends geschrieben, daß man das beim CC-Rennen nicht darf ... Vielleicht wären aber auch 160mm-Gabeln, Downhillreifen, Integralhelm usw. gut für die Sicherheit? 

Apropos: Irgendwo hier im Forum sucht gerade jemand 'nen Fullface-Helm für sein dreijähriges Kind ... Alles für die Sicherheit ...  Angstgesteuertes Verhalten scheint inzwischen zu einer regelrechten Plage geworden zu sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2013)

/signed!


----------



## herbert2010 (6. September 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele Brüche oder andere gravierende Verletzungen es im Straßenradsport im Vergleich zum CC gibt. Passiert auf der Straße etwa weniger? Gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen, daß das nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> Davon abgesehen: Diese "versenkbare Sattelstützen-Leier" nervt so langsam. Es weiß doch jeder, daß es die Dinger gibt. Und wenn man eins will, kann man's ja verbauen. Es steht ja nirgends geschrieben, daß man das beim CC-Rennen nicht darf ... Vielleicht wären aber auch 160mm-Gabeln, Downhillreifen, Integralhelm usw. gut für die Sicherheit?
> 
> Apropos: Irgendwo hier im Forum sucht gerade jemand 'nen Fullface-Helm für sein dreijähriges Kind ... Alles für die Sicherheit ...  Angstgesteuertes Verhalten scheint inzwischen zu einer regelrechten Plage geworden zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (6. September 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> ..  Angstgesteuertes Verhalten scheint inzwischen zu einer regelrechten Plage geworden zu sein...


Wie recht du hast
Nicht nur in der bikewelt
Ein ganz destruktives Phänomen
In der heutigen Welt
Aber gut für die Pharmaindustrie


----------



## IceQ- (6. September 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Racing....
> Gefahr....
> Blut.....
> Schweiß.....
> ...



Was hat das mit der Aussage von Frau Spitz zu tun? Hat sie irgendwo gesagt, dass das ihr nicht passt? Kausalzusammenhang zwischen Aussage von Frau Spitz und deinen Wörtern?


Aber so ist das...
Ihr müsst alle anscheinend locker das Niveau  von Frau Spitz haben, sonst würdet ihr das ganze ja nicht lächerlich  finden und ihr raten, ihren Beruf an den Nagel zu hängen oder?

Komisch,  dass ich von einigen hier, die sogar eigene Blogs haben, locker in den  Zeiten schlage, wenn ich auf der gleichen Strecke mit Ihnen bin und ich  bin irgend ein low-bob, der mit nem schweren Bomber rumfährt und Spass hat....

Resultat für mich: Posaunt doch nicht  immer so gross rum, sondern setzt euch eher mal mit der Aussage richtig  auseinander und haut nicht gleich die grossen Sprüche raus...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2013)

meinst du mich? ok, gerne geschehen. du bist also schneller als ich? 1. aha? 2. so what?

das sabine viel fuer unseren sport getan hat ist ausser frage. aber ich glaube hier vertritt sie nur ihre eigene meinung. wie man an der reaktion der junioren sieht, denen man die a-line zumachen wollte.

ps.: ich mag sie persoenlich gar net. ich "musste" mal in kiza ne ganze weile mit ihr zusammen fahren,... mein gott war die angefressen und unfreundlich! da ist z.b. katrin schwing ne ganz andere nummer. ach ja... schneller als sie war ich da auch. aber darum geht es hier glaub ich eher weniger... oder siehst du das anderst?


----------



## Don Trailo (6. September 2013)

Ihre Meinung intressiert mich in der tat nicht

Wichtiger ist die allgemeine Grundfrage
Ist cc Racing gefährlich(er)geworden ?

Ich pers finde es nicht
Aber meine Renntage sind schon lange vorbei 

Wichtiger ist das der cc Sport( auch ) für das Publikum  attraktiv bleibt
Ich denke das ab einem gewissen alter 
Es schwierig wird tech. Passagen mit Leichtigkeit und auch Leichtsinn zu fahren....


----------



## IceQ- (6. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> meinst du mich? ok, gerne geschehen. du bist also schneller als ich? 1. aha? 2. so what?


nee 
Spiele hier nur mal auf eine Platzierung von dir in Küblis an



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das sabine viel fuer unseren sport getan hat ist ausser frage. aber ich glaube hier vertritt sie nur ihre eigene meinung. wie man an der reaktion der junioren sieht, denen man die a-line zumachen wollte.



Junioren riskieren meistens noch mehr, da sie 
a) weniger Unfälle hatten oder gesehen haben, an denen sie aktiv beteiligt waren
b) oftmals auch noch mir mehr jugendlichen Sporn in sowas gehen.
c) Leichtsinn teilweise zutrifft und vielleicht Glück.

Alleine auf das technische zu Beschränken, find ich falsch. Sonst müssten die Junioren das ganze ja locker wegrocken - machen sie aber nicht!





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ps.: ich mag sie persoenlich gar net. ich "musste" mal in kiza ne ganze weile mit ihr zusammen fahren,... mein gott war die angefressen und unfreundlich! da ist z.b. katrin schwing ne ganz andere nummer.



Meine Traumfrau ist sie auch nicht 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ach ja... schneller als sie war ich da auch. aber darum geht es hier glaub ich eher weniger... oder siehst du das anderst?


ne.




Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ihre Meinung intressiert mich in der tat nicht


Dann wäre doch dein Beitrag hier im Thema obsolet. Oder interessierts dich doch?


Don Trailo schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist die allgemeine Grundfrage
> Ist cc Racing gefährlich(er)geworden ?


Das ist es. Das wird auch keiner bestreiten - das kommt alleine weil die Bikes besser geworden sind.



Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ich pers finde es nicht
> Aber meine Renntage sind schon lange vorbei



Deine Meinung. Dein Recht. Entspricht nicht meiner Meinung.



Don Trailo schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist das der cc Sport( auch ) für das Publikum  attraktiv bleibt



Sehe ich auch so. Kann man über pseudo gefährliche Stellen wesentlich besser realisieren, als über Stellen die gefährlich wirken und es sind.
(Siehe Beitrag erste Seite von mir)



Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ich denke das ab einem gewissen alter
> Es schwierig wird tech. Passagen mit Leichtigkeit und auch Leichtsinn zu fahren....


Leichtsinn ist das Wort. Ich glaube Technik bleibt eher vorhanden als Kondition und lässt sich auch gut später erlernen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2013)

Aber ich muss zugeben, der rockgarden war schon bissle Glücksspiel

Wobei der alte man hermida das ja sich problemlos gelöst hat

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## BiesOAS (7. September 2013)

Also ich mich mal ein und bring das Thema Enduro Rennen (die ja im Moment zumindest so ein wenig Boomen) ins Thema ein! Ich finde ein CC-Rennen muss sicher kein geballer über Waldautobahnen sein! Aber für die die es technischer und noch schieriger brauchen, trotzdem auch mal ein Bergaufstück drinn haben wollen gibt es Enduro Rennen, sollen sie dorthin wechseln!

Wo da aber jetzt genau die Grenze zu ziehen ist, ob die Strecken oder speziell die WM-Strecke jetzt zu schwierig waren oder nicht, das kann ich nicht beurteilen! Ich war nicht da und bin sie nicht gefahren! 

Finde beim CC sollte einfach die Mischung zwischen Technik und Kondition passen, es ist einfach die Disziplin die alles vereint. Hier soll ein weniger Technisch versierter Fahrer der z.B. im Rockgarden Zeit verliert aber am Berg was rausfährt genauso eine Chance haben wie der der dort durchdonnert dafür am Berg eher ein paar Körner lässt!

Für die die mehr Gefahr, Technik, Drops und Steine brauchen gibts Enduro oder sogar Downhill, für die die nochmehr Kondition bolzen wollen gibt es Marathons! Also Grenze Sinnvoll ziehen und es beim CC nicht so übertreiben das es mit CC Bikes und nicht perfekten fähigkeiten zu Gefährlich wird!

Grüße


----------



## herbert2010 (7. September 2013)

Also eigentlich ist CC Unnötig einfach die Serie einsparen und den rest mehr puschen .


----------



## Marc B (8. September 2013)

In der neuen BIKE meint Wolfram Kurschat, dass bei vielen Strecken eine Variostütze ihm nicht passen würde, bei manchen Kursen jedoch sinnvoll sein könnte.

P.S.: XC halte ich schon für nicht ungefährlich, das liegt an der Natur der Sache, ich denke da ähnlich wieder Bundestrainer, dass die Athleten angesichts der New-School-Kurse dann auch mehr Sprünge etc. trainieren sollten. Absalon & Schurter fahren ja auch sonst gerne Enduro etc. und versuchen da mit den schnellen Jungs mitzuhalten - das können sie dann letztlich auf die XC Bikes übertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (8. September 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> P.S.: XC halte ich schon für nicht ungefährlich, das liegt an der Natur der Sache, ich denke da ähnlich wieder Bundestrainer, dass die Athleten angesichts der New-School-Kurse dann auch mehr Sprünge etc. trainieren sollten. Absalon & Schurter fahren ja auch sonst gerne Enduro etc. und versuchen da mit den schnellen Jungs mitzuhalten - das können sie dann letztlich auf die XC Bikes übertragen.



Sicher nicht falsch, aber man kann noch soviel trainieren Stürze wird es immer geben und dann haben die Fahrer im Vergleich zum Enduro oder Downhillsport eben nicht die nötigen Protektoren an.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2013)

Einer der Gründe eine Lizenz zu lösen war für mich die schwierigeren Strecken im NRW-Cup fahren zu dürfen. Ich bin zwar nicht der Obertechniker und auch nicht der beste Abfahrer, eine anspruchsvolle Strecke macht (mir) allerdings deutlich mehr Spaß.

Wenn es Drops/Sprünge/Steinfelder gibt, gibt es dazu auch meist einen Chickenway. 
Wer den trotz Unvermögen nicht nutzt ist meiner Meinung nach selbst Schuld. Gerade die Profifahrer haben alle Zeit der Welt und die Möglichkeiten schwierige Streckenabschnitte zu trainieren. 
Außerdem hat Hermida gezeigt, dass es auch mit der B-Linie klappen kann auf dem Podest zu stehen.


----------



## client (10. September 2013)

Variostützen gehören nicht in den cc Sport, dafür gibt es andere MTB Sportarten.

Spitz gehört totz ihres Alters immer noch zu den technisch besten Damenfahrerinnen.
Wer viele ihrer Rennen -ich habe viele an der Rennstrecke verfolgt- gesehen hat, der wird ihr zugestehen, dass sie ihren Job bestens und erfolgreich ausübt. Da wo sie an sehr schweren Streckenstücken fährt, da schieben über 50 % des Starterfelds und das bedeutet, wenn die zukünftigen Strecken immer schwieriger werden und nur noch von einer kleinen Gruppe zu fahren sind, dann wird der Sport leiden und langweilig.
Und die Zulassungsvoraussetzungen für Rennteilnahmen weiterhin zu verschärfen kann nicht im Sinn des Sports sein, denn dann würde viele Halbprofis -mangels Trainingszeit- aus dem Rennzirkus ausscheiden.

Ich habe größten Respekt vor der Leistung der cc Profis, weiß ich doch, was ich viel zu oft im Sauerland live erlebt habe, dass die meisten der großen MöchtemalgerneDownhillfahrer zwar mit Profimaterial und toller Schutzausrüstung auflaufen, die wenigsten aber nur ansatzweise einen Fahrstill und eine Linienführung vorweisen, den ich als Downhillfahren bezeichnen würde.
Deshalb sollten hier nur derjenige über das Können von cc- Profis richten, die auch nur ansatzweise selbst deren Leistung erbringen können.
Besserwisser und "Alles-mit dem Mund-könner" gibt es schon genügend und die Realitäten an den Rennstrecken kann sich ja jeder selbst anschauen.


----------



## IceQ- (10. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Variostützen gehören nicht in den cc Sport, dafür gibt es andere MTB Sportarten.
> 
> Spitz gehört totz ihres Alters immer noch zu den technisch besten Damenfahrerinnen.
> Wer viele ihrer Rennen -ich habe viele an der Rennstrecke verfolgt- gesehen hat, der wird ihr zugestehen, dass sie ihren Job bestens und erfolgreich ausübt. Da wo sie an sehr schweren Streckenstücken fährt, da schieben über 50 % des Starterfelds und das bedeutet, wenn die zukünftigen Strecken immer schwieriger werden und nur noch von einer kleinen Gruppe zu fahren sind, dann wird der Sport leiden und langweilig.
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag


----------



## Pace39 (10. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Deshalb sollten hier nur derjenige über das Können von cc- Profis richten, die auch nur ansatzweise selbst deren Leistung erbringen können.
> Besserwisser und "Alles-mit dem Mund-könner" gibt es schon genügend und die Realitäten an den Rennstrecken kann sich ja jeder selbst anschauen.





Davon abgesehen fällt jeder Hobbyracer relativ weich was sein Lebensunterhalt angeht. Wenn er spätestens nach 6 Wochen wieder an seinem Arbeitsplatz ist verliert er keinen müden Euro, wenn ein Profi öfters ausfällt verliert er seine Sponsoren.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Marc B (11. September 2013)

Sorry, hatte das verdreht - das Interview mit Wolfram Kurschat ist in der World Of MTB und nicht in der BIKE 

P.S.: Ich habe mal Elisabeth Brandau gecoacht, die anfangs eher mit viel Mut und wenig Technik auffiel und häufig stürzte - ich habe sicher mega Respekt vor den XC-Racern und bin heidenfroh, dass ich mir bei derben Passagen den Sattel absenken kann, macht einfach mehr Spaß und ist sicherer  Michael Bonnekessel hat mit der Gravity-Dropper in Garmisch bei schwierigen Bedingungen mal den Masters-DM-Titel geholt, aber seitdem habe ich keinen anderen XC-Racer außer einmal in Pracht mit einer Variostütze gesehen - die werden sich da wohl kaum durchsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

In Pracht war es aber auch Bonne mit seiner Variostütze. Ziemlich schnell der gute


----------



## gtbiker (11. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Variostützen gehören nicht in den cc Sport


Gut zu wissen 




client schrieb:


> Wer viele ihrer Rennen -ich habe viele an der Rennstrecke verfolgt- gesehen hat,....





client schrieb:


> Deshalb sollten hier nur derjenige über das Können von cc- Profis richten, die auch nur ansatzweise selbst deren Leistung erbringen können.
> Besserwisser und "Alles-mit dem Mund-könner" gibt es schon genügend und die Realitäten an den Rennstrecken kann sich ja jeder selbst anschauen.


Also irgendwas stimmt hier nicht!


----------



## Groudon (11. September 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


>


 

Wenn ich die Bilder aus dem XC immer sehe, frage ich mich immer, ob ich zu hoch sitze.

Wenn ich versuche auf meinem HT so hinter den Sattel zu kommen, klappt das nicht. Bei einer 90er SL habe ich eine Sitzhöhe von etwa 80cm (wenn ich mich recht erinner). 

Hab das so nach der "Regel" SL*0,885 gemacht.


----------



## Marc B (12. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> In Pracht war es aber auch Bonne mit seiner Variostütze. Ziemlich schnell der gute



Kann sein, aber da war noch ein Fahrer aus dem Hobby-Bereich, den ich um die Variostütze an seinem Rotwild beneidete  Hier ein Foto davon beim Kurs-Check 2010:


----------



## onkel_doc (12. September 2013)

jetzt gibts ja dann bald ne gscheite variostütze von thomson...


----------



## xc-mtb (12. September 2013)

Die Strecken sind schon technisch anspruchsvoller geworden in den vergangenen Jahren. Mache das jetzt seit 1998 als Lizenzler und Hobbyfahrer. Der Unterschied ist vor allem, dass Fehler bei den heutigen Strecken schmerzhafter werden und die Verletzungen extremer. Es gab immer schon technisch schwierige Abfahrten. Ob man da bei einem Fehler aber glatt abrutscht, den Fuss aufsetzen muss oder ob man aus zwei Metern ins Flat kracht ist schon ein Unterschied.

Zeitverlust vs. Gesundheitsverlust

Das finde ich nicht gut und auch unnötig dennoch habt Ihr recht, dass man ja immer die Wahl hat ob man da teilnimmt oder sich einen anderen Job/Sport aussucht. Ist ja in jedem Job so.


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. September 2013)

Warum wohl ist das mein Hobby und nicht mein Beruf? EINER der Gründe ist auf jeden Fall, dass ich nie und nimmer ein gesundheitliches Risiko eingehen müssen wollte, um damit mein Geld zu verdienen. 

Was sich die Athleten, die ja schon Profis sind, kaum aussuchen können. 

Trotzdem dreht man sich da im Kreis. Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite nach Publikum (= Medienwirksamkeit = Sponsoren = Geld) schreien und diesem dann abverlangen, sich Rennen auf Schotterwegen anzusehen. Also wird man den Leuten was bieten müssen, um Geld zu verdienen, egal ob Downhill oder XC oder sonstwas. Die Zeiten ändern sich, und danach wird man sich richten müssen. Oder den Job wechseln. 
Ich persönlich finde die XC Strecken heute echt hart. Aber unterhaltsamer als nur im-Kreis-fahren ist das logischerweise auch!


----------



## shutupandride (13. September 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Fullface-Helm für sein dreijähriges Kind ... Alles für die Sicherheit ...


kommt halt drauf an, was das Kind damit macht, wenn es z.B. BMX fährt, kommt es ohne diesen nicht auf die Bahn, ansonsten natürlich übertriebener Irrsinn

zu Sabine Spitz und xc: Rampen, Drops (sogar ins Flat) und gefährliche Passagen gabs schon immer im xc, wem´s zu gefährlich war / ist muss eben seine Fahrfertigkeit verbessern, absteigen und schieben, sich einen anderen Sport suchen oder -letzte Möglichkeit- sich gepflegt erschießen.
Das gilt auch für Sabine Spitz


----------



## dark-berlin (14. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Variostützen gehören nicht in den cc Sport, dafür gibt es andere MTB Sportarten.



Ich glaube den Satz habe ich von Jahren schon mal in ähnlicher Form gehört... da ging es wahlweise um Federgabeln, Scheibenbremsen oder Full-Suspension Bikes. 

Bei den Fullies wurde auch das Gewicht und die anderem MTB-Disziplinen als Argumente gebracht. Wir werden also sehen wie sich die Technik entwickelt. 
Ich hoffe es kommt keiner auf die Idee den CC-Sport ähnlich technische Fesseln anzulegen wie es beim Straßenrennrad schon der Fall ist. 

Generell ist es so, dass jede (sinnvolle) technische Entwicklung, die das Fahren schneller/sicherer/leichter gemacht hat, sich irgendwann auf das Streckendesign ausgewirkt hat. Und das Streckendesign hat sich wiederum auf die technischen Entwicklungen ausgewirkt.  Oder war die Reihenfolge andersherum? (Typisches Henne - Ei Problem)


----------



## Haferstroh (14. September 2013)

Trotz der steigenden Schwierigkeit und des hohen Verletzungsrisikos steigt das öffentliche/mediale Interesse nicht. Wozu dann das Ganze? Würde sagen, erst wenn MTB-Worldcup statt F1 auf RTL sonntag nachmittags kommt, dann ists ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/30/eurobike-2012-kindshock-mit-neuer-variostuetze/


----------



## 328 (15. September 2013)

Zwischen *technisch schwierig* und einfach *nur gefährlich *
besteht ein *großer Unterschied*. 

Der Momentane Trend  geht massiv zu "einfach nur gefährlich". 
Ich finde das völlig unnötig, den es gibt auch Strecken die nicht 
"hardcore-Steine-Drops-Rampen-Zirkusnummern" sind, aber jeder 
der eine schnelle Linie fahren will trotzdem technisch was drauf 
haben muss (zumindest hier in Österreich).

Im großen und ganzen werden die Starterzahlen dadurch nicht besser,
und hört mit diesen Chickenlines auf. Wer soll die in einem XC Rennen 
benutzen, wenn am Ende einer solchen ein Streckenposten steht, der dich 
zwingt stehen zu bleiben, bis alle die gefahren sind vorbei sind? 
Völliger Schwachsinn.


----------



## F4B1 (16. September 2013)

328 schrieb:


> Der Momentane Trend  geht massiv zu "einfach nur gefährlich".
> Ich finde das völlig unnötig, den es gibt auch Strecken die nicht
> "hardcore-Steine-Drops-Rampen-Zirkusnummern" sind, aber jeder
> der eine schnelle Linie fahren will trotzdem technisch was drauf
> haben muss (zumindest hier in Österreich).


Darin sehe ich sogar das Problem, wieso man nicht mehr Zuschauer zusammen bekommt.
An den krassen Stellen hat man sich nach spätestens der zweiten Runde ja wohl satt gesehen. Stürze guck ich persönlich mir eher ungern an, fällt für mich also auch raus.
Zuschauer und Medienaufmerksamkeit kommt halt voralldingen durch Zweikämpfe, die auf den XC Strecken meist kaum möglich sind. Siehe auch Langlauf, der vor Einführung der langen Zielgeraden kaum in den Medien stattfand.
Momentan sehe ich da eher Chancen für XCE als für XCO.


----------



## stonele (16. September 2013)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Satz habe ich von Jahren schon mal in ähnlicher Form gehört... da ging es wahlweise um Federgabeln, Scheibenbremsen oder Full-Suspension Bikes.
> 
> Bei den Fullies wurde auch das Gewicht und die anderem MTB-Disziplinen als Argumente gebracht. Wir werden also sehen wie sich die Technik entwickelt.
> Ich hoffe es kommt keiner auf die Idee den CC-Sport ähnlich technische Fesseln anzulegen wie es beim Straßenrennrad schon der Fall ist.
> ...



Deshalb haben sich bei Rennen auch 29er durchgesetzt.


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2013)

Wie hat Euch denn die Strecke in Hafjell gefallen? Sowohl bei der XCE- als auch bei der XCO-Strecke hat sich bei den Sprüngen die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt - Schurter, aber auch Mädels wie Jolande Neff haben die Sprünge mit viel Tempo genommen, andere Kandiaten haben sich dort schon im Training verletzt. 







Da werden nun im Winter bestimmt einige Fahrer Sprünge trainieren. Gunn-Rita Dahle hat ja keinen Hehl daraus gemacht, dass sie solche BMX-Passagen nicht mag - Fumic, Fontana & Co. lieben die Sprünge derweil! Alexandra Engen hat sich an einem Sprung einen Zahn gebrochen und ist im Finale vorsichtig an die Rampen herangegangen, andere Sprinter habe derbe gestylt während der Airtimes!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## baloo (16. September 2013)

hier noch eine Flugstudie zu Nino, einfach perfekt wie er hier Kulhavy alt aussehen lässt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2013)

sehr geil! das nino so dinger leibt ist nix neues 

und ja solche doubles muss man sich einfach trauen und ein paar mal gemacht haben.
als ich in bad-S letztes jahr das erste mal vor so einem in einer xc strecke stand hab ich auch doof geschaut. aber 2-3 drueber gefackelt, dann hat es auch spass gemacht und sah dann so aus:


----------



## F4B1 (16. September 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wie hat Euch denn die Strecke in Hafjell gefallen? Sowohl bei der XCE- als auch bei der XCO-Strecke hat sich bei den Sprüngen die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt - Schurter, aber auch Mädels wie Jolande Neff haben die Sprünge mit viel Tempo genommen, andere Kandiaten haben sich dort schon im Training verletzt.


Ist ja im Grunde das, was 3 Posts vor deinen beschrieben wurde.
Schnell ist man nur mit guter Technik, man konnte die Sprünge, so wie ich das gesehen habe, aber auch prinzipiell einfach überrollen. Ist zwar deutlich langsamer, aber irgendwie muss sich die bessere Fahrtechnik ja auch bemerkbar machen.


----------



## client (16. September 2013)

Mir scheint, als ob hier einige Äpfel mit Birnen vermischen.
Im MTB Sport gibt es genügend Disziplinen, die sich mit großen und sehr großen Sprüngen schmücken können. Und die Piloten sind dabei mit der notwendigen Schutzausrüstung ausgestattet! 
Der cc-Sport ist das, was dem Skisport der Langlauf und den Läufern die Mitteldistanzen sind.
Natürlich soll auch ein cc-Rennen schwierige Streckenstücke beinhalten, um dem Grundgedanken dieser Radsportart treu zu bleiben. 
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten mit diversen Bodenarten, mit Sand, mit Kies und mit Holz sehr anspruchsvolle Passagen einzubauen, die aber bei Fahrfehlern nicht zu schweren oder schwersten Verletzungen führen.
Die neuerdings oft verwendeten großen Hinkelsteine sparen vermutlich Arbeitszeit bei Streckenbaumaßnahmen, sie sind aber für kaum geschützte Sportler ein gewaltiges Gesundheitsrisiko.
Ich will ständig Führungswechsel, spannende, lang einsehbare Zielsprints, extreme Anstiege, die dem Fahrer alles abverlangen und verwinkelte Streckenstücke, die zu ständigem Tempowechsel zwingen.
Und ich will viele extrem differente Strecken im Rennkalender erleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (16. September 2013)

Naja im Steinfeld bestimmst du die Schwierigkeit selber durch das gewählte Tempo. Wer bereit ist zu riskieren, ist halt schneller.

Und ein sturz auf einen Stein ist auch nicht schmerzhafter als ein verkackter Double, weil ichs versucht habe aber nicht konnte und mir der Lenker das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hat.


Mein Gott das sind Profis, die haben alle Zeit der Welt sich den Track anzuschauen, sich ihre Linie zurechtzulegen und abzuschätzen was sie im Rahmen IHRER fahrtechnischen Möglichkeiten wie fahren können. Wenn man hier natürliche seine fahrtechnischen Möglichkeiten überreizt, weil man mithalten möchte, kann dies keiner auf die Strecke schieben. Dann hab ich als Profi wohl leider meinen Trainingsschwerpunkt falsch gesetzt.



Und immer diese Querverweise auf die anderen MTB Sparten für Sprünge und co finde ich unangemessen. Viel mehr muss man die Strecken so designen, dass sie a) die Spreu vom Weizen trennen, denn wer die tollste Kondition hat kann man auch auf der Straße ausfahren und der technisch versierte Fahrer auch ruhig davon profitieren darf und b) optisch attraktiv sind. Heißt nicht, dass man auf Gedeih und Verderb irgendwelche Monsterpassagen mit einbauen muss, aber als Zuschauer fänd ich es schon interessant zu sehen wie der eine in den technischen Passagen durch Fahrkönnen Boden gut macht und der andere den Vorsprung im Anstieg wieder Neutralisiert.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. September 2013)

komme mir langsam wie beim BMX vor und nicht mehr wie beim biken

oder ist es sloopstyle???


----------



## Schlammpaddler (16. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> ... Der cc-Sport ist das, was dem Skisport der Langlauf und den Läufern die Mitteldistanzen sind...


Interessanter Vergleich!
Wenn man Weltcup Langläufer mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf die nächste Kurve zu rasen sieht, fragt man sich auch, "muss das sein?". Mit 60 Sachen und schmalen Latten, die mit wackeligen Bindungen an den Schuhen befestigt sind, auf einer steilen, relativ schmalen und brettharten Loipe, z.T. ohne Auslauf- und Sturzzonen! Aber die Herren Northug und Cologna ziehen da rum wie auf Schienen. Die nicht so versierten Abfahrer setzen vorher eben den einen oder anderen Bremsschwung und bremsen ab. Auch da gibt es regelmäsig Diskussionen ob die Strecke z.T. so gefährlich sein müssen. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Veranstalter sehr gut beobachten, ob sich Stürze und vor allem Verletzungen dadurch häufen und ggf. reagieren. Wenn sich selbst die "besseren" Techniker wie Spitz , Fumic und Absalon Knochenbrüche zuziehen, kann das Zufall sein, es kann aber auch andere Gründe haben.


----------



## xc-mtb (16. September 2013)

328 schrieb:


> Zwischen *technisch schwierig* und einfach *nur gefährlich *
> besteht ein *großer Unterschied*.




Das trifft es mit einfachen Worten. Technische kann es gerne sein. Gefährlich sollte sich im Rahmen halten und der wird gerade häufig gesprengt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2013)

das stimmt. doubles drops alles lustig und macht spass. aber bei reinen rockgardens ist es halt schon ein grosser teil glueckspiel: wie perfekt treffe ich die anfahrt, rutsche ich doof aus der line... oder der vor mir???
kein wunder das nino der rockgarden king ist,... wenn keiner davor ist, ist schonmal der unsicherheitsfaktor weg und das sind sicher 50%!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Und die Fahrer hatten bisher Glück, dass die Rennen mit den großen Rockgarden trocken waren. Nasse verschlammte Steine kommen sicherlich nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2013)

jap, dann wird aus dem rockgarden ein galtonbrett.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (17. September 2013)

.


----------



## corfrimor (17. September 2013)

Und mich würde nach wie vor interessieren, wie viele ernstzunehmende Verletzungen es überhaupt gibt, und wie es im Vergleich dazu etwa im Straßenradsport, im Handball oder beim Fußball aussieht.

Ich zweifle nämlich nach wie vor daran, daß überhaupt ein (relevantes) Problem vorliegt.


----------



## client (17. September 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Und mich würde nach wie vor interessieren, wie viele ernstzunehmende Verletzungen es überhaupt gibt, und wie es im Vergleich dazu etwa im Straßenradsport, im Handball oder beim Fußball aussieht.
> 
> Ich zweifle nämlich nach wie vor daran, daß überhaupt ein (relevantes) Problem vorliegt.



Dann stell Dich im Training an die Strecken um zu erleben, wie oft die Fahrer dort unschöne und oft sehr schmerzhafte Verletzungen hinnehmen müssen.


Und die Fortentwicklung der Technik ist doch kein Argument dafür, dass die Strecken noch schwieriger werden sollten. Ein Ausdauersport, nichts anderes ist ein cc- Rennen, sollte auch primär die Sieger über die Ausdauerqualität ermitteln, der Rest ist dann gerne noch das Sahnehäubchen.
Und das die Spieler/ Spielerinnen im Handball, besonders im Fußball und auch im Eishockey mit den der Sportart eigenen Verletzungs- und Gefährdungsprofil in  Berührung kommen, lässt doch überhaupt keine Rückschlüsse auf den cc- Sport zu.

Ich finde die aktuelle F1 auch total langweilig, da ich noch die Rennen aus den 80-ziger und 90-ziger Jahren kennen, wo das Berufsrisiko der Fahrer unbeschreiblich hoch war und auch die Besten immer mit dem Tod zusammen im Auto platz nahmen.
Nun sterben -glücklicherweise- kaum noch F1 Piloten und trotz der langen Weile würde ich niemals die Sicherheit der Fahrzeuge oder der Strecken wieder auf die Techniker der vergangenen Jahrzehnte zurückbauen!
Und deshalb sehe ich solche Streckenstücke, wie den Rockgarden, als Fehlentwicklung an. Dort kann sicherlich jeder Profi, mit ausreichendem Training durchknallen; nur verzeihen die Steinbrocken keinerlei Fahrfehler oder kurze Unaufmerksamkeiten. Der Ausgang von Stürzen ist dort immer kritisch.
Die guten F1 Fahrer brauchen auch meistens keine Schutzplanken an den Stecken, aber wenn dann trotz perfektem Fahrkönnen ein Unfall zustande kommt, dann wäre ohne dergleichen alles andere als der Tod ein besonderes Glück, für Fahrer und betroffene Zuschauer!


----------



## Fezza (17. September 2013)

Ich muss mich auch mal verewigen......

Wenn es bei CC "nur" auf Ausdauer an kommen würde, könnte man einen Ergometer mit einem Streckenprofil laden und alle Teilnehmer in einer Turnhalle aufstellen..... der, der das Programm zuerst fertig hat, drückt auf den Buzzer und ist Sieger.... kein Unfall (sofern das Ergodingsbums richtig aufgestellt ist) kein Schlechtwetter und keine unfairen Ausbrems-, oder Abdräng-Manöver....





Lasst die Strecken so schwierig sein, wie sie sind, baut Rockgarden's und Drops ein soviel ihr wollt! CC ist Kraft-Ausdauer, Ausdauer, Technik, Explosivität, Materialwahl, Glück und vieles mehr!

Dass die Strecken meisst kürzer und zuschauerfreundlicher sind, finde ich sehr gut! aber kastriert die Strecken nicht, weil einige nicht "MOUNTAINBIKEN" können.

Wer technisch zu schwach ist, soll auf die Strasse oder allenfalls seine Ausdauer im Marathon oder beim 24h-Rennen unter Beweis stellen.

Grüsse ausm technisch nicht so anspruchsvollen Büro.


----------



## corfrimor (17. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Dann stell Dich im Training an die Strecken um zu erleben, wie oft die Fahrer dort unschöne und oft sehr schmerzhafte Verletzungen hinnehmen müssen.



Schmerzhaft und unschön ist mir egal. Das gehört einfach dazu. Wer das nicht will, kann ja was anderes machen. 

Mich interessieren gravierende Verletzungen, die zu Wettkampfpausen, OPs usw. zwingen. Also Brüche, AC-Gelenksprengungen usw. Die üblichen Verdächtigen halt. Nochmal: Kommt das im Vergleich wirklich so oft vor? Das glaube ich immer noch nicht. Deine subjektive Wahrnehmung ist mir da wurscht.



client schrieb:


> [...]Ein Ausdauersport, nichts anderes ist ein cc- Rennen, sollte auch primär die Sieger über die Ausdauerqualität ermitteln, der Rest ist dann gerne noch das Sahnehäubchen.[...]



So magst Du wohl Cross Country definieren. Das kannst Du auch ruhig machen. Andere definieren den Sport halt anders 

Und was den Vergleich von F1 und CC angeht - wie viele CC-Racer sind in den vergangenen Jahren im Rennen noch gleich ums Leben gekommen? Ich erinnere mich gerade nicht


----------



## Schlammpaddler (17. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> ... Und die Fortentwicklung der Technik ist doch kein Argument dafür, dass die Strecken noch schwieriger werden sollten ...


Doch, die Strecken sollten schon der fortschreitenden Technik angepasst werden. Das passiert im Übrigen auch in vielen anderen Sportarten. Darin sehe ich kein Problem. Nur sollten die Strecken eben so gebaut werden, dass Stürze nicht unmittelbar zu Verletzungen führen müssen. Gerade dafür ist so ein Rockgarden einfach prädestiniert. Oder warum müssen Doubles eingebaut werden? Ein Table hätte bei entsprechendem Aufbau den selben Effekt, bietet aber mehr Sicherheit, wenn der Sprung doch zu kurz war. Der alte Spruch "Pokal oder Spital" passt hier wie die Faust aufs Auge.



client schrieb:


> ...  Ein Ausdauersport, nichts anderes ist ein cc- Rennen, sollte auch primär  die Sieger über die Ausdauerqualität ermitteln, der Rest ist dann gerne  noch das Sahnehäubchen ...


Also wenn es rein um die Ausdauer geht, ist man beim Marathon vielleicht doch etwas besser aufgehoben. Für viele im Marathon Starterfeld wäre sogar das Rennrad auf der Straße die bessere Alternative. 
XC Rennen würde ich eher wie Fezza definieren:


			
				Fezza schrieb:
			
		

> ... CC ist Kraft-Ausdauer, Ausdauer, Technik, Explosivität, Materialwahl, Glück und vieles mehr! ...


Wobei man den Faktor Glück meiner Meinung nach so weit wie möglich ausschliessen sollte.

Generell wäre auf jeden Fall interessant, ob sich die Häufung von Verletzungen (wenn es eine Häufung ist) auf die Strecken zurückführen lässt, oder ob es einfach Zufall ist. Ausserdem ist die Warnehmung einfach eine andere, ob es jetzt Spitz, Absalom oder Fumic erwischt, oder ob sich ein Fahrer aus den hinteren Reihen die Knochen bricht. Davon spricht nämlich idR niemand.


----------



## singlestoph (17. September 2013)

rockgarden:

da kommt mir spontan das hier in den sinn  :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hidjgv0Mfo"]1994 Jurgen Beneke Cap D'ail - YouTube[/nomedia]


früher wer mountainbiken noch ein wilder männersport, da ist man nach einem sturz einfach wieder aufgestanden und weitergefahren.
die strecken waren nicht einfacher nur das material war schlechter.
vielleicht ist man nicht ganz so schnell gefahren ... (DH weltcup mit Canitleverbremsen ...)

wenn man bei jeder stelle wo einer stürzt irgendwas ändern würd gäbs am schluss nur noch strecken wo auch ein bahnfahrer fahren könnte.

dummerweise gibt es auch leute die irgendwo sonst auf der strecke stürzen warum auch immer (anspannung/konzentration weg oder sonst einfach müde) das kann vor oder nach dem rockgarden geschehen oder auch einfach irgendwo auf der strecke.

wenn man den rockgarden wegnehmen würde wärs wohl nicht anders.

wenn man dann zb. nur noch im weltcup schwierige stellen  in der rennstrecke lassen würde wär wohl auch keiner zufrieden und alle würden sich beklagen dass die heimischen fahrer keine chance hätten auf spitzennniveau zu trainieren.

es geschieht zb. im cyclocross immer wieder dass sich leute über sowas beschwehren. vor ein paar jahren haben die leute hier ständig gejammert dass die strecken in holland und belgien viel schneller und einfacher zu fahren wären... dann hat bei der EM in Holladnd ein holländer auf einer viel schwereren und schlammigeren strecke (als wir das haben / man das erwartet hätte) das rennen gewonnen . es scheint irgendwie nie so zu sein dass es allen passt .

in der schweiz gibt es sicher auch leute die unzufrieden sind dass der swisscup so hoch klassiert ist und dass fast nur fahrer auf weltcupniveau vorne mitfahren können dabei ist das wahrscheinlich mit ein grund warum soviele schweizer (nachdem man das jetzt seit etwa 10 jahren so macht) fahrer im Weltcup mithalten können  ....


----------



## xc-mtb (17. September 2013)

Die Strecken sollen ja auch nicht kastriert werden sondern nicht künstlich noch krimineller gemacht werden.
Das ist in den letzten Jahren schon anders geworden, was ich eher weniger gut finde. Soll ja kein Endurorennen sondern ein XC-Rennen sein.


----------



## singlestoph (17. September 2013)

bist du denn schon mal n endurorennen gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (17. September 2013)

enduro und DH ist dann schon noch etwas anderes. nicht nur weil die fahrer da zt. mit protektoren fahren .... (längst nicht alle so wie es schlau wäre)

ich kann mich noch an die zeiten erinnern wo XC rennen zt 12km runden hatten wo es eigentlich nur einmal hoch und dann einmal eine steile rinne runtergescheppert wurde.
da sind dann auch die meisten gestürzt , schon im trockenen, trotzdem ist man einfach wieder aufs rad gehopst und weiter runtergescheppert ....

das gejammer in foren gabs da noch nicht weil es keine foren gab (vielleicht hat ja einer nen leserbrief an den veranstalter geschickt, wer weiss ....)

manchmal ist/war es wohl einfach auch besser weil man schlicht nicht wusste, nie erfuhr was jetzt noch irgendwer zu melden hat.

die rennveranstalter/verbände haben eigentlich genügend andere probleme als sich darum zu kümmer was irgendwelche hiobbyfahrer vom weltcup halten ....

und wie gesagt(von mir und von andern) die meisten profis sind ja alt genug um selber entscheiden zu können wo sie fahren wollen und wo nicht .

frau spitz könnte sicher auch vom marathon fahren leben oder vom skilanglauf


----------



## client (17. September 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Die Strecken sollen ja auch nicht kastriert werden sondern nicht künstlich noch krimineller gemacht werden.
> Das ist in den letzten Jahren schon anders geworden, was ich eher weniger gut finde. Soll ja kein Endurorennen sondern ein XC-Rennen sein.


----------



## xc-mtb (18. September 2013)

singlestoph schrieb:


> bist du denn schon mal n endurorennen gefahren?



Nein, leider noch nicht. Kenne aber zum Beispiel die Strecke in Willigen, was aber vermutlich nicht das Maß aller Dinge ist. XC bin ich schon viel gefahren von NRW-Cup über Bundesliga bis zur DM. Damals habe ich dann aber auch noch zwischen 12 und 20 Stunden die Woche trainiert.

Mir geht es auch mehr darum, dass die Strecken nicht künstlich kriminell gemacht werden sondern eine natürliche Spannung haben. Mit den langen Strecken aus den 90ern kommt man da sicher nicht weiter. Aber es müssen ja keine Drops oder Elemente rein, wo man bei einem Sturz erstmal 2 bis 3 Meter in die Tiefe geht, bevor der Einschlag kommt. Das ist dann wirklich eher was für den DH-Bereich, wo man mit Protektoren und 20cm Federweg gesegnet ist.


----------



## singlestoph (18. September 2013)

so wie ich das verstanden hab gibts immer chickenlines, den double (anstatt table) konnte man auch einfach ganz normal ohne zu springen ...

bei sprüngen besteht immer das risiko das man stürzt, irgendwann erwischt es auch den schurter, das ist auch im DH so. da muss ein fahrer halt selber entscheiden was er machen will .

ob das kriminell ist weiss ich nicht , wie gesagt dass muss halt jeder fahrer selber wissen und seine schlüsse ziehen ( in houfalize gibt ja zb sehr schnell zumindest in der ersten runde eine kolonne von fahrern die die abfahrt runterschieben .....) Ich seh das Poblem wirklich nicht.

drops, kanten, stufen gab es schon früher, das machen die nicht erst seit 2 jahren im weltcup , auch in der bundsliga gab es meines wissens solche stellen. klar stehen dann alle da und glotzen ... das war schon immer so und gehört zu dem sport, wenn das nicht so wäre weiss ich nicht wo der unterschied zum spinninkurs wäre

wenns sowas nicht gibt und man das nicht unter wettkampfbedingungen trainieren kann hat man im weltcup schlicht keine chance ... das will ja auch keiner


----------



## singlestoph (18. September 2013)

vielleicht gibts auch ein grundlegendes verständnisproblem bei der sache.

da wo ich herkomme /so wie ich erzogen wurde macht man sich die welt so wie man sie haben will.

also entweder sucht man sich einen sport wo man reinpasst oder aber man organisiert sich seine rennen so wie man sie haben will.

ich bin nachwievor in einem club und hab eine rennlizenz obwohl ich wenns dumm kommt dieses jahr neben der cross landesmeisterschaft im januar kein einziges rennen fahren kann. ich seh das auch als meinen solidaritätsbeitrag für den verband, nationalmannschaft, nachwuchs usw. an. (der scherz kostet bei uns um die 250euro/jahr ohne meldegebühren weil ich ja nur bei den masters mitfahre, nur die elitefahrer kriegen startgeld/spesenentschädigung)

wenn ich wieder mal zeit und energie hab werd ich mich im verein bei den rennen miteinbringen oder wenn ich glaube dass irgendwas fehlt das wieder selber organisieren.

die faust im sack machen und irgendwo aus dem off (oder einem Forum) gegen die schiessen  die was machen ist nicht so mein ding (nicht dass ich das irgendwem hier vorwerfe, ich weiss ja nicht was ihr im richtigen leben sonstnoch so alles macht)

wenn ich aber ein veranstalter/verbandsfunktionär oder sonstwas in der richtung wäre würde ich erst zuallerletzt auf kommentare/stimmen aus dem internet rücksicht nehmen oder reagieren.

die meisten vereine/veranstalter sind noch so froh wenn leute helfen oder sich einbringen wollen .....


----------



## client (18. September 2013)

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber irgendwie reden wir teilweise aneinander vorbei!
Die Strecken sollen nicht einfacher werden, sie sollen auch nicht langweiliger werden; sie sollen nur so gestaltet werden, das ein Fahrfehler mit anschl. Sturz nicht fast automatisch zu Knochbrüchen oder ähnlichen schlimmen Verletzungen führt.
Wer sich auf große Felsbrocken aus zwei und mehr Meter Höhe schmeißt, den brechen leichter die Knochen als würde der gleiche Einschlag in einem Sicherungszaun oder auf Stroh enden.
Nur darum geht es mir.

Noch einmal zur Verdeutlichung: Ich springe sehr gerne von Türmen in Schwimmbecken. Wenn ich den Salto unsauber ausführe, dann schmerz das!
Die selbe Technik und die identische Sprungschwierigkeit (also der selbe Anspruch an den Sportler) hätte bei einem falsch Spung massivste Folgen, wenn statt 4-5 m Wassertiefe dergleichen nur noch 2-3 vorhanden wären.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2013)

Also ich hab die letzten beiden Saisons alle Weltcuprennen bei redbull.tv gesehen und wir war nicht klar, dass sich die Fahrer aus zwei oder mehr Metern auf die Felsbrocken stürzen.
Auch bei den Stürzen in den Steinfeldern kann ich mich nicht wirklich entsinnen, dass da jemand während der Live-Übertragung "liegen geblieben" ist.

Unbestritten ist es gefährlicher im Steinfeld als auf einer Wiese zu stürzen, aber ich denke du übertreibst da vielleicht ein wenig.


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. September 2013)

Ich sag das, was ich irgendwo schon mal "diplomatisch" ausgedrückt hab, nochmal deutlich: 
Wer die Strecken nicht fahren kann/möchte, soll Fahrtechnik trainieren gehen oder die Chickenlines fahren oder Schach spielen. Is doch ganz einfach! Klar lernt man sowas mit 35 Jahren nicht mehr so einfach, aber gute MTB Fahrer sind halt schon mal n Double gesprungen oder haben einen Wheelie geübt. Nix anderes hab ich mit meinen Kumpels vor 16 Jahren auch gemacht, neben Kondition bolzen. Tinker Juarez z. B. ist auch mit dem BMX aufgewachsen! Oder meint ihr, der ist mit 8 Jahren 24 Stunden Rennen gefahren?  Wer keinen Bunny Hop ohne Klicks schafft, kann nicht gescheit Fahrrad fahren!


----------



## andy1 (25. September 2013)

Komisch, ich hätte den Eindruck dass die Strecken einfacher geworden sind gegenüber früher -eben weil die jeden die die einzig geplante Strecke fahren lassen wollen.
Kinder, Senioren, Frauen sollen da drauf und Stürze wollten die Veranstalter dann wohl meist nicht haben.
Für Fahrer die in technischen Passagen was rausholen können war das schlecht...
Doch wenn ich das nun lese scheinen die Strecken nun wieder technischer zu sein, fände ich gar nicht verkehrt.
Sprünge waren in CC-Strecken relativ selten, kann man aber sicher üben, müsste ich dann wohl auch.
Werde ab wohl wenn dann eher Hobbyrennen bestreiten

Also früher waren die Strecken mitunter nicht langweilig auch wenn das Material einfacher war und wenig verzieh. 
Mit dem alten Kram müsste man schon fahren können, dadurch wurde man gut geschult, kann ich jedem jungen Racer empfehlen mal ein Hardtail oder gar ungefedertes Rad im Gelände zu fahren

Wenn ich da mit meiner Gruppe fahre die fast allesamt gute Fullys haben dann würde ich sagen dass die die wohl selten an die Grenzen bringen.
Und wenn man damit fahren kann sollten heftige Strecken kein Problem sein.
Mir reicht mal noch das Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (25. September 2013)

Mal ehrlich, nicht die Strecken sind gefährlich, sondern das Material mit dem die Fahrer da rübergeistern. Wenn der Grip zu gunsten vom Rollwiderstand minimalisiert wird und die Federgabel mehr oder minder nur die Kiesel wegbügelt, ansonsten aber gleich auf Block geht, dann kann man sich nicht beschweren, wenn es zu Stürzen kommt.
Die Strecke ist da und die Fahrer können sie sich ausgiebig ansehen. Wenn sie anschließend nicht fähig sind, passendes Material und Setup zu wählen, sollten sie mal überlegen, ob sie den richtigen (Hochleistungs-)Sport betrieben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2013)

lol


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. September 2013)

@ Toolkid: was Reifen angeht, mag das ansatzweise richtig sein, wobei die Reifenwahl bei XC imho wirklich schwierig ist, weil man diverse Eigenschaften nur auf Kosten anderer bekommt und die Pro sich da jeweils am Limit bewegen. 
Sonst ist die Materialwahl die letzten Jahr auch im XC eher zweckmäßiger geworden (breitere Lenker, funktionierende Federgabeln...).


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Durfte neulich mal eine Lefty ähnlich der von Fumic testen, also vom Setup. Ist jetzt nicht so fluffig und Kiesel federt die auch keine weg, das machen die Reifen. Die Gabel ist da mehr für die gröberen Sachen da


----------



## Toolkid (25. September 2013)

Ok, ich hab das etwas überspitzt formuliert. Die Jungs und Mädels bringen auch ordentlich Druck auf die Pedale, da mag die Gabel von außen etwas fluffig wirken.

Der Punkt ist, wir reden von einem MTB-Rennen und nicht von einer Crossrad Meisterschaft. Da sollte streckentechnisch schon ein Unterschied zu sehen sein, also dem entsprechend technische Passagen (muss ja nicht in Trial ausarten). Das gros der Strecke unterscheidet sich für meinen Geschmack sowieso nicht wesentlich von einer Waldautobahn.
Vielleicht sehen wir in Zukunft MTB-spezifischere Strecken die mit angepasstem Material befahren werden: Absenkbare Sattelstützen, mehr Fullies, ordentlich profilierte Reifen statt Slicks


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir in Zukunft MTB-spezifischere Strecken die mit angepasstem Material befahren werden: Absenkbare Sattelstützen, mehr Fullies, ordentlich profilierte Reifen statt Slicks



Hast du in letzter Zeit ein Weltcup-Rennen gesehen? Bundesliga? Irgendein anderes "großes" Rennen? 
Da ist keine Strecke ordentlich mit einem Cyclocrosser zu befahren und Slicks hab ich im Rennen dagegen auch noch keine gesehen? 

Das Format mit großen Fullys, Variostützen und fetten DualPly Reifen nennt sich "Enduro".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2013)

herrlich!!!


----------



## Toolkid (25. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hast du in letzter Zeit ein Weltcup-Rennen gesehen? Bundesliga? Irgendein anderes "großes" Rennen?
> Da ist keine Strecke ordentlich mit einem Cyclocrosser zu befahren und Slicks hab ich im Rennen dagegen auch noch keine gesehen?
> 
> Das Format mit großen Fullys, Variostützen und fetten DualPly Reifen nennt sich "Enduro".


Ja habe ich und da waren einige dabei, wo man 90% der Strecke problemlos mit einem Cyclocrosser bewältigen konnte. 
Mit Slicks meine ich so Dinger wie der Speed King oder FF mit Alibiprofil. 

Enduro ist mir auch ein Begriff, aber das ist wie du selbst sagst ein eigenes Format. So extrem muss es radtechnisch auch nicht sein. Kulhavys Specialized wäre beispielsweise ein Kandidat. Von 2ply hab ich auch nicht gesprochen, aber etwas Profil darfs schon haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2013)

die 90% wuerde ich gerne mal sehen. die strecke in offenburg (die sollte "guter" durchnitt sein) bin ich schon gefahren. und die will man nicht wirklich mit nem crosser fahren 
albstadt bin ich vor dem umbau zur wc strecke bei der dm gefahren (hat sie nicht leichter gemacht) auch die sollte man nicht mit nem crosser probieren.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Wenn die Strecken trocken sind, werden selbst im Downhillrennen teilweise Semislicks gefahren, soweit ich weiß war es bis auf Albstadt immer recht trocken bei den WCs.
In Albstadt lagen ja auch einige wegen falscher Reifenwahl auf der Nase und haben nicht so gut "wie sonst" abgeschnitten.

Ich glaube nicht, dass auch nur eine Strecke gut mit einem Crosser gut zu fahren gewesen wäre. Ein Starres MTB vielleicht, vielleicht auch ein Crosser mit fetten Reifen oder ein 29er mit Rennlenker, aber kein Rad beim man ständig Durchschläge fährt, der Federweg nur über Reifen und Beine geht und dazu noch eine "eingeschränkte" Übersetzung hat.


EDIT: Achso 90% selbst gefühlt können überhaupt nicht hinkommen. Du musst ja davon ausgehen, dass es bis auf in den Techzonen und im Start/Ziel-Bereich entweder bergauf oder bergab geht.
Lass das die geraden Stücke 20% der Strecke sein, bleiben noch 80% für die Höhenmeter.
Hast du die Beine oder die Übersetzung für einen Crosser bleiben noch 40% der Strecke für Abfahrten und die sind mittlerweile fast immer technisch oder aber auf verdammt schnell auf Wiesen mit Maulwurfshügeln oder (künstlichen) Steine/Kanten.


----------



## F4B1 (25. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass auch nur eine Strecke gut mit einem Crosser gut zu fahren gewesen wäre. Ein Starres MTB vielleicht, vielleicht auch ein Crosser mit fetten Reifen oder ein 29er mit Rennlenker, aber kein Rad beim man ständig Durchschläge fährt, der Federweg nur über Reifen und Beine geht und dazu noch eine "eingeschränkte" Übersetzung hat.


Selbst der Rennlenker tut spätestens in der zweiten Runde wahrscheinlich nur noch weh. Sehr schmal (maximal 46cm), die Haltung auf den Bremsgriffen total unergonomisch (längeres Bremsen unangenehm), Unterlenkerhaltung zu gestreckt, wenn es steil runter geht.
Deswegen hab ich ein Starrbike und keinen Monster-Crosser, obwohl ich mich an die Flatbar erstmal gewöhnen musste, da ich vorher nur Rennrad und CX gefahren bin.


----------



## Toolkid (25. September 2013)

Leute, ich möchte doch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ein MTB-Rundkurs von knapp 5km gerne mit etwas mehr als nur 50m technische Sektion aufwarten darf, ohne gleich als zu heftig zu gelten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Leute, ich möchte doch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ein MTB-Rundkurs von knapp 5km gerne mit etwas mehr als nur 50m technische Sektion aufwarten darf, ohne gleich als zu heftig zu gelten.



Richtig! Und das erfüllt jeder WC locker

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## singlestoph (25. September 2013)

Tritathlon?

da sind die die mit schotterweg schon technisch am anschlag sind unglaublich weit vorne (wer nicht von selbst vom rad fällt ist ironie-mann-tauglich) .....

macht doch einfach triathlon statt hier rumzuweinen


----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2013)

Langsam nimmt die Absurdität 
Dieser sicherheitsegrpägten Helikopterparent's Kids  Generation echt zu


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (1. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2013)

In der neuen World Of MTB spricht Nino Schurter von seinem Wunsch nach einer leichten Variostütze, Verstellbereich um 3 Zentimeter.

Ob sowas mal entwickelt wird?


----------



## Toolkid (4. Oktober 2013)

In der gleichen Ausgabe der WOMB wird die LEV Carbon mit 325g bei 400mm Länge und 65mm Hub vorgestellt.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Richtig! Und das erfüllt jeder WC locker...


Zugegeben in Pietermaritzburg waren es wohl 60m rock section und ich habe auch ein zwei Stufen auf der restlichen Waldautobahn gesehen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Oktober 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> In der neuen World Of MTB spricht Nino Schurter von seinem Wunsch nach einer leichten Variostütze, Verstellbereich um 3 Zentimeter.
> 
> Ob sowas mal entwickelt wird?



30 mm? Sowas gibt es längst! Und leichter als alle Schnippstützen der Welt, selbst wenn man sie aus faser-gepimpten Plastik schnitzt...





Da hat wohl der Herr Schurter seine Hausaufgaben in MTB Geschichte nicht gemacht 

Btw. was bringen denn 30 mm? Da würde ich mir lieber die Eier am Bauch fest tapen, das ist nebenbei auch leicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Oktober 2013)

Zitat Nebeljäger: "Diese Absenkerei ist doch ein Laster der Jugend....
alte CC`ler verändern die Sattelhöhe max. wenn sich die Sitzpolsterdicke, Sockenstärke ändert,
 die Satteldecke senkt oder das Profil des Schuhes verdünnt....so schauts aus knicksiknaxi"


----------



## Marc B (4. Oktober 2013)

In der neuen BIKE spricht Julien Absalon darüber, dass eine leichte Variostütze wichtig sei wegen den New-School-Kursen und meint, dass man 2014 mehr Fahrer mit Variostützen sehen wird - vielleicht auch ihn  Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (7. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2013)

Weil?


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Oktober 2013)

Die Diskussion nun beendet ist. Die Industrie fertig in Kürze passende CC-Modelle und die WC-Stars werden es aus Werbezwecke nutzen. Kurze Zeit später wird es sich dann in der Breiten Masse automatisch durchsetzen...


----------



## cd-surfer (8. Oktober 2013)

Was soll daran verkehrt sein,den Körperschwerpunkt ein wenig weiter nach unten bringen zu können.Daraus resultiert ein besseres Handling,mehr Sicherheit und daraus mehr Speed.Aus den selben Gründen haben viele Fahrer in der Vergangenheit das Mehrgewicht von Scheibenbremsen,Breiten Reifen,breiten Lenkern und sogar Fullies inkauf genommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (8. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## gtbiker (8. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Weil?



Weil das hier das Abstellgleis des WayneTrain ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2013)

Geht es hier nicht zum mnt. Whateverest?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------

